# Vape Mail ***GIVEAWAY***



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Hello fellow vapers...
So I just received my stuff from www.fasttech.com and as some of you may know, fasttech stuff takes a Million years to get delivered... and in my fasttech package was 5 x Replacement glasses for my EX iJoy Tornado. 
So to give some back to this Amazing Vape Family I will be giving them AWAY to 5 lucky members...

For you to recieve your FREE iJoy Tornado Glass you have to post a pic of your iJoy Tornado next to a pc/phone screen with this post on. 

You HAVE to have at least 50 posts on this forum and you have to collect the glass from me or I can courier it to you with an Aramex bag AT YOUR Expense.

The first five that meets all requirements will be getting them self a FREE iJoy Tornado Replacement glass

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (6/7/16)

Lol so far no one


----------



## Twincam 16 (6/7/16)

I'll be the first to post. I doubt I have 50 posts on this forum but it's worth a try. I love my tornado.


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (6/7/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> I'll be the first to post. I doubt I have 50 posts on this forum but it's worth a try. I love my tornado.


You are 46 posts away


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> I'll be the first to post. I doubt I have 50 posts on this forum but it's worth a try. I love my tornado.


Ok have you introduced youtself here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/ ?


----------



## Twincam 16 (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Ok have you introduced youtself here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/ ?


Yes I did


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> Yes I did


Send me a PM so we can arrange collection...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Only 4 left!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> View attachment 60045


Great stuff! I see you are based in Pretoria. So i`m guessing you will not be collecting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (6/7/16)

Before I enter, where in Cape Town are you?? Im kinda stuck in the Northern Subs


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Wyvern said:


> Before I enter, where in Cape Town are you?? Im kinda stuck in the Northern Subs


During the day I am in Salt River (Woodstock) and at night in Sunningdale (Blouberg)


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)

@RiaanRed shipping please. will pay the Aramex shipping


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> @RiaanRed shipping please. will pay the Aramex shipping


Awesome! will gooi you a PM now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

ONLY 3 Left...


----------



## Twincam 16 (6/7/16)

Just want to say thanks to @RiaanRed for the Tornado glass. Nice meeting you and I am happy to be part of a forum with such great people.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> Just want to say thanks to @RiaanRed for the Tornado glass. Nice meeting you and I am happy to be part of a forum with such great people.


Awesome man! If it comes to anything vapeing related, This is THE place to be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> During the day I am in Salt River (Woodstock) and at night in Sunningdale (Blouberg)


Ok hopefully you find a few more entries  Both areas I dont get near unfortunately so I cant collect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)

Thank you at @RiaanRed !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Thank you at @RiaanRed !!


No problem man! Any thing for a Vape family member

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/7/16)

If only i could take a photo of my phone with my phone lol
Don't have other Internet access

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> If only i could take a photo of my phone with my phone lol
> Don't have other Internet access


A girl of your integrity - I am sure he will take your word!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> If only i could take a photo of my phone with my phone lol
> Don't have other Internet access



Yeah, I have know you from a previous transaction. So if you want one just let me know... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Yeah, I have know you from a previous transaction. So if you want one just let me know...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes pretty please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Yes pretty please!


Lol! Are you going to collect?


----------



## wiesbang (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol! Are you going to collect?


Just tell me when and where bud


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Just tell me when and where bud


PM sent


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Only 2 left...


----------



## MorneW (6/7/16)

Hey. Would love one. Can I dibs and upload pic later?

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Sure man!


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Only 1 left!


----------



## MorneW (6/7/16)

As promised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

MorneW said:


> As promised.
> 
> View attachment 60094


Great stuff man. Collection or delivery?


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/7/16)

@RiaanRed you deserve a bells. Great gesture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @RiaanRed you deserve a bells. Great gesture


Lol! Thanx man! Just giving back to an awesome community


----------



## KZOR (6/7/16)

I am available and can collect if you have one left. 
If i had a tornado i would not need one. Have Gemini, Goblin mini and Nautilus.......maybe they can add up to one tornado.  
0737962166


----------



## KZOR (6/7/16)

Ignore previous post. Misread giveaway. Thought it was complete tank... happens when you read something after 4 double brandy's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MorneW (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Great stuff man. Collection or delivery?



@wiesbang will collect my one for me if that's OK with you. Thanks again. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

MorneW said:


> @wiesbang will collect my one for me if that's OK with you. Thanks again. Much appreciated.


No problems man. Will give her yours as well


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Great thread and awesome gesture @RiaanRed !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Silver said:


> Great thread and awesome gesture @RiaanRed !


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (7/7/16)

Damnit! I did not have 50 posts yet, and missed this
AWESOME gesture @RiaanRed!!


----------



## RiaanRed (7/7/16)

There is still one left ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (7/7/16)

But my lack of posts?


----------



## Caramia (7/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (7/7/16)

There ya go for what it is worth!


----------



## DrSirus-88 (7/7/16)

Awsome gesture @RiaanRed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (7/7/16)

Caramia said:


> There ya go for what it is worth!



Did you introduce yourself to the forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Did you introduce yourself to the forum?


No, no, not that won't do! Do you not read all the introductions. Here you go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-352#post-395475

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (8/7/16)

Thank you @Andre, my stealth mode can be quite efficient it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (8/7/16)

Lol @Andre I do but remembering te names is my stuggle... @Caramia congrats you are the owner of the FINAL iJoy tornado glass! Delivery or collection my friend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/7/16)

@RiaanRed got my glasie this morning. Thank you sir

now i can rest easy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (9/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol @Andre I do but remembering te names is my stuggle... @Caramia congrats you are the owner of the FINAL iJoy tornado glass! Delivery or collection my friend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHOOPWHOOP!! Thanx @RiaanRed! 
Sorry was out vape shopping a bit yesterday
It will have to be delivery as I an Pta.
I'll pop you a pm quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (18/7/16)

@RiaanRed thanks again for the spate glass :legend:

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed (18/7/16)

MorneW said:


> @RiaanRed thanks again for the spate glass :legend:
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


Just a pleasure my friend!


----------



## Caramia (25/7/16)

Still waiting on Aramex @RiaanRed? Not a sign of them...


----------



## RiaanRed (25/7/16)

Caramia said:


> Still waiting on Aramex @RiaanRed? Not a sign of them...



@Caramia I did send you whatsapp on Friday, seems like Aramex lost your package, they are sending someone today to check if your package is stuck in the shoot of the aramex drop box. Will let you know as soon as I hear from them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (25/7/16)

Eish! Thanx @RiaanRed, x


----------

